# THIS SUCKS



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man...up at 4 am to go spearfishin with Crash. This is unatuaral.

If I pull a "I didnt shoot nothin today" out here AGAIN on this trip, having got up this early and freezin, I'm gonna shoot myself in the foot with my speargun on purpose.

4am...wtf.


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

4am Do thay make that time??:banghead:banghead


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm up b/c I had to be at work at 4am, and it's my birthday! I was supposed to be on this "O" dive,'spearfisher' and I did the recon a week and a half agoand I worked up the profileto dive it_*Wednesday*_! :bangheadI'm pissed and pouting...hope your chest hair gets nappy-fied, Clay!oke


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

What you guys get. At least your going Clay.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Quityurbitchin, Up at 0530 to head to WORK. 



Let's see some helmet cam!!



:sleeping

Stressless


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (2/19/2008)*I'm gonna shoot myself in the foot with my speargun <U>*on purpose*</U>.....


Making excuses already? :letsdrink


----------



## lake rivers (Dec 29, 2007)

good luck, let us know how everything turns out. ps if you shoot yourself in the foot post a pic.:doh


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Reminds me of the comedian "My mom wants to get me a A.M. clock radio told her don't botherI don't get up that early" Good luck bring back the helment cam pics.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

I can't wait to see the posts of this trip, it does sound like Clay is already making excuses though. We;ll see which is bigger, the fish they get, or the ones that get away. Any bets?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay, do you really think you could even hit your foot!!oke


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey Clay....I grew up fishing and was always told "Get up early...its when the fish are biting" ....but your using a bait they cant refuse...WTF???? They still take steel at noon dude! Was slack tide early today or are you straigh up out your mutha ...nevermind and dont answer that. 

there better be picsof this trainwreck


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't give Clay too hard a time. It's not his fault. He's still got some of that Michigan wussyness to grow out of. :baby :moon oke


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (2/19/2008)*Clay, do you really think you could even hit your foot!!oke


Oh burn.......hahaha


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

That's funny Litecatch!! I logged on to post the same thing!!

He can't cut a scale on a twenty pound grouper and hopes to hit a size ten....LMAO

We're all just ate up with envy and admiration Clay & Co.. I hope y'all fill the cooler!

Sea ya, Reese


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Hows that foot??????????????


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd shoot a lizardfish before I shot my own damn foot, you are a true sportsman Clay....taking one for fish and man alikeoke


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

> *SCUBA Junkie (2/19/2008)*Don't give Clay too hard a time. It's not his fault. He's still got some of that Michigan wussyness to grow out of. :baby :moon oke


Now thats cold blooded.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Were back but I will let Clay tell you how he did:nonono....I had an awesome trip, details later I'm beat


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

We can't wait to hear it! Glad you guys had a good trip. Clay will still be in his PJs until noon tomorrow though. :sleeping


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Lockout (2/19/2008)*Hey Clay....I grew up fishing and was always told "Get up early...its when the fish are biting" ....but your using a bait they cant refuse...WTF???? They still take steel at noon dude! Was slack tide early today or are you straigh up out your mutha ...nevermind and dont answer that.
> 
> there better be picsof this trainwreck


A very astute observation! Why so early?


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Good Point! I meant noon on Thursday.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok, here's the deal with the early departure. On almost every spear trip that we take, I have to work all night the night before. I dont get out until after 8 am, and then I have to come home and go to bed. 

This was the first trip in a while where I actualy didnt have to work the night before. I wanted to get back early so we could fry up some fish at my house and drink beer (which we do occasionaly after a trip).

Well, on the last dive, I spun a prop and wound up coming home at 8 mph. So we didnt get in until the afternoon anyway.

Plus, it doesnt reall matter when Clay gets up, it's not like he's going to shoot anything anyway.


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

I have the video to prove's that clay can track AJ's but won't shoot them because its to deepso he says,I doubt he can shoot his foot 

-5 degrees and still kicking










H20Arman


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

A little known fact...Clay was once on the high school Javelin team back in Michigan...


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok guys just to let you know that we are leaving to ft lauderdale on the 29th of feb Clay,Brandy and myself I'm bringingall my video cameras there is no excuses for clay if he don't shoot it will be on tape and I will post it here.

As for me from this










To This in 9 days I don't know what to do with myself










HOgs here I come 

H20Arman


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

and as a young man, Clay was particularly fond of darts....until....


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Makes you wonder what else Clay gets stuck in him ... 

CLAY DOGGG WHERE THE HELL ARE THE PICS???? IM FN STUCK AT WORK>>>HELP A BROTHA OUT !


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

this one is getting good. 

opcorn opcorn opcorn

Anxious to see the pics.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

....Not going anywhere for a while???? CLAY WHERE ARE THE PICTURES???????


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

and you better have a shirt on in these pics too !


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think Clay wants to talk about it.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh man....I am so ashamed to even admit I own a speargun. This is three trips in a row with NOTHING! 

I will be holding a yardsale at my house this weekend of varios spearfishing equipment that is as of now "hardly used, like new condition". I will invest the money in a better helmet cam.:doh

I will one day make good on my promise of shooting myself in the foot (I will aim for one of my toes though) when I get my hands on a bottle of mescal and a fresh lime, with video.

As for you evensplit, lockout, dk, litecatch.....:moon :toast

And for the record....there has only been a couple times anyone has seen me take aim at a fish and miss......and hardly any gut shots. So they I may need my eyes checked cuz everybody else seems to see fish and I dont, it aint a poor shot prblem.:moon


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Are you sure that goofy ass'd helmet cam thing you are wearing aint scaring the fish off? You gotta swim slow Clay....ease on in...make em feel comfortable...make em feel like you are their friend...just stopping by to hang with them on the reef...then when they arent looking...BAM....steel right behind the eye! Ohh its glorious when a plan comes together ! :letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually the goofy helmet cam attracts MORE fish!!! They all wanna be a movie star and play a leading role in a Chunky Love Productions movie!!!!:takephoto


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Fine...I dive with you...you and your goofy helmet cam do the attracting...I'll do the slaying! 

Did I ever tell you about the ling I shot from under Andyconda ? Two of em held up under him for shade I guess. Apparently they thought he was floating debri or a whale shark perhaps. In any event. He was a ling magnet that day and it paid out well. 

How are you with ling? No sudden movements...I cant take the shot back once I fire. Gonna be hard to tell your wife and the po po it was an accident with that damn camera rolling.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, Andyconda IS a big boy! I guess he would qualify for a FAD, and attract a bunch of cobia! Haa haa Dont tell him I said that!


----------

